# KDE 4.2 - tragiczna wydajnosc

## quosek

Czesc

Moze sprzet nie jest najlepszy, bo

```

 # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Sempron(tm)   2600+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1837.455

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3674.91

clflush size    : 32

power management: ts

```

polaczony z 1GB ramu, oraz Radkiem 9500 (o ktorym jest osobny watek).

Do tej pory (do KDE 4.1) wszystko dzialalo w miare ok - wydajnosc byla normalna (jedyny problem to tylko 1100fps w glxgearsach, ale nie uzywalem compiza, wiec nie bylo problemu)

Przed chwila skompilowalo mi sie KDE4.2 i ........... porazka. Czemu ?

- zmiana rozmiaru panel view - 100% proca

- dwuklik na pulpicie by otworzyc w delphinie jakis katalog - 100% proca

- jezdzenie po menu - 100% proca

- otwracie firefoxa - 100% (i stracilem cierpliwosc bo mi sie nie udalo doczekac)

Ogolnie normlanie nie daje sie pracowac. Zeby zabezpieczyc sie przed problemami z migracja konfigow x'ow nawet stworzylem nowy profil, na nim pobawilem sie - dokladnie to samo.

Czy tylko ja mam takie problemy ? WTF ? Bo zaczynam powoli dochodzic do wniosku, ze KDE mimo, iz ladne i konfigurowalne staje sie diabelnie wymagajace sprzetowo, wiec pora sie z nim pozegnac ..........

A - w standbye system jest obciazony w jakis 1-2%. Nupomuk jest wylaczony by nie wplywal na wydajnosc. Ma ktos jakas podpowiedz ?

----------

## Qlawy

to śmierdzi brakiem akceleracji karty, sprawdź czy masz efekty kwin wyłaczone, one też jadą po zasobach, ale to w końcu coś jak compiz

----------

## quosek

Pulpit -> Efekty Pulpitu -> wszystko wyszarzone (Kompozycja nie jest wspierana w Twoim systemie. Required X extensions (XComposite and XDamage) are not available).

Czyli efekty teoretycznie wylaczone ..........

----------

## Belliash

System Settings -> Advanced -> Desktop Search -> Basic Settings -> Enable Nepomuk Semantic Desktop

System Settings -> Advanced -> Desktop Search -> Basic Settings -> Enable Strigi Desktop File Indexer

Upewnij sie ze w/w opcje sa wylaczone... AFAIK czasami powoduja straszna zamule systemu oraz powoduja 'mulenie dysku'...

----------

## quosek

pisalem, ze nupomuka wylaczylem (bo to byl moj pierwszy traf)

to nie wyglada na mielenie dyskiem - wystarczy, ze otworze konsole, zaczne nia ruszac po pulpicie to drastycznie wzrasta zuzycie proca (ruszenie nim w prawo do oporu, w lewo do oporu z srednia predkoscia generuje jakies 90% zuzycia proca)

----------

## Belliash

 *quosek wrote:*   

> pisalem, ze nupomuka wylaczylem (bo to byl moj pierwszy traf)
> 
> to nie wyglada na mielenie dyskiem - wystarczy, ze otworze konsole, zaczne nia ruszac po pulpicie to drastycznie wzrasta zuzycie proca (ruszenie nim w prawo do oporu, w lewo do oporu z srednia predkoscia generuje jakies 90% zuzycia proca)

 

faktycznie, przepraszam - niedoczytalem...

A probowales zmienic sterownik?

pokaz xorg.conf oraz eselect opengl list

----------

## quosek

xorg.conf + logi sa w watku:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5435831.html#5435831

eselect pokazuje mi ladnie xorg-x11*

sterownik wlasnie probowalem zmienic na zamkniety, po 4h walki udalo mi sie, ale .......... tam jest jeszcze gorzej <300 fps

----------

## Belliash

ciezko jest mi cokolwiek stwierdzic z racji ze nigdy nie mialem grafiki od ATI, niemniej jednak podobny problem mialem kiedys (bez compiza) na KDE 3.5 jak NIE mialem Option          "RenderAccel" "true" a u Ciebie widze ze jest false...

Moze ktos jeszcze cos wymysli  :Sad: 

----------

## quosek

true daje mi <300fps w glxgearsach

teraz spojrzalem i widze, ze niewazne jak wlacze glxgearsy to obciazenie proca mam na 100% ........

a co powiesz o 9600GT ? bo zaczyna mnie to wszystko wkurzac i mysle o zmianie sprzetu - sa z nia jakies problemy ?

ogolnie mysle o :

9600GT - 380

E5200 - 319

Gigabyte P31 DS3L - 248

2x 1GB 800Mhz - 89

fakt - nie zmienialbym sprzetu gdyby Xy prawidlowo dzialaly .........

----------

## Belliash

 *quosek wrote:*   

> true daje mi <300fps w glxgearsach
> 
> teraz spojrzalem i widze, ze niewazne jak wlacze glxgearsy to obciazenie proca mam na 100% ........
> 
> a co powiesz o 9600GT ? bo zaczyna mnie to wszystko wkurzac i mysle o zmianie sprzetu - sa z nia jakies problemy ?
> ...

 

mysle ze zmiana sprzetu wymoszona Xami to nie jest dobry pomysli osobiscie bym poczekal az moze ktos inny sie wypowie...

faktem jednak jest kiepski support linuksa ze strony ati. osobiscie posiadam geforce 6600, karta juz stara ale zadnych problemow nigdy nie mialem, ogolnie to kazda nvidia bedzie Ci elegancko chodzic pod linuksem, chyba ze sterowniki nvidii beda ja zle obslugiwaly ale te i tak wychodza dosyc czesto...

----------

## quosek

tez mi sie srednio wymiana sprzetu podoba, ale ........ kiedys trzeba

plyte kupowalem uzywke ponad 5 lat temu, proca wymienilem na uzywke 3 lata temu, grafe kupilem (pierwsze i chyba ostatnia ATI) 2 lata temu ..... i to @#$@#$ ATI nigdy nie dzialalo mi prawidlowo pod Linuxem - caly czas byly problemy z 3D (a raczej jego brak). Po prostu kupujac nie poczytalem dokladnie i wydawalo mi sie, ze jak sa zarowno otwarte jak i zamkniete stery, to powinno to dzialac ladniej niz NVidia ...

----------

## no4b

Tak swoją drogą sprawdź czy nie masz takiego problemu jak ja:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-732668.html

----------

## quosek

nie - trzy cudowne klawisze nic nie pomagaja - jak otwracie dolphina zajmowalo 100% cpu tak zajmuje teraz ........... ogolnie bida z nedza

----------

## rapidus

 *quosek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 9600GT - 380
> 
> E5200 - 319
> ...

 

Na takim sprzęcie wszystko ładnie śmiga, a z najnowszymi sterownikami można nawet normalnie używać firefox'a  :Wink: .

----------

## quosek

a na powaznie ?

jak ten 9600GT jest obslugiwany ? jest jakas szansza na odpalenie compiza, lub WoWa ?

----------

## rapidus

 *quosek wrote:*   

> a na powaznie ?
> 
> jak ten 9600GT jest obslugiwany ? jest jakas szansza na odpalenie compiza, lub WoWa ?

 

Obecnie używam z powodzeniem gnome i compiz-fusion. Kde 4.1.4 działa bardzo przyjemnie z najnowszymi sterownikami i wszystkimi bajerami.

WoW nie posiadam.

----------

## Belliash

 *quosek wrote:*   

> a na powaznie ?
> 
> jak ten 9600GT jest obslugiwany ? jest jakas szansza na odpalenie compiza, lub WoWa ?

 

compiz z kde 4.2 to mi na gf6600 dziala ....... perfekcyjnie

----------

## lazy_bum

 *quosek wrote:*   

> a na powaznie ?
> 
> jak ten 9600GT jest obslugiwany ? jest jakas szansza na odpalenie compiza, lub WoWa ?

 

Tu jest cały wątek o WoW.

PS. Odnośnie sprzętu - sam niedawno zastanawiałem się nad kupnem karty ATI, ale trafiłem na "okazyjną" NVidię (ceny kart na AGP osiągają jakieś zawrotne sumy...). W tej chwili mam GF 6800GTS i 7600GS (obie wyposażone w 256MB pamięci), KDE4.2 bryka żwawo z efektami (procki jednordzeniowe w okolicach 2-2.6GHz).

PS2. A jeszcze taka uwaga odnośnie ATI. (-; Karta, którą chciałem kupić (HD3650) przeszła mi przez rączki i sterowniki do systemu z okienkami też są kiepskie. Sprzęt posiadał wyjście HDMI (przejściówkę z DVI) i w związku z tym jakiś wbudowany chip do dźwięku... do którego brakowało sterowników... Wszystkie sterowniki krzyczą też o niezgodności z systemem (brak jakiegoś podpisu "zaakceptowane przez MS" ;-) - byłoby to zrozumiałe w przypadku producenta GPU z Pcimia Dolnego, ale taka firma jak ATI powinna się chyba postarać o stosowny certyfikat (czy cokolwiek).

----------

## quosek

ja ostatecznie kupilem 9600GT Paliata z 1GB DDR3 (+E5200) i KDE smiga pieknie. (z 1k fps w glxgearsach wzroslo do prawie 5,8k)

dodatkowo po zainstalowaniu driverow automatycznie zaczal zwalniac wenty na grafie gdy nie ma obciazenia  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *quosek wrote:*   

> ja ostatecznie kupilem 9600GT Paliata z 1GB DDR3 (+E5200) i KDE smiga pieknie. (z 1k fps w glxgearsach wzroslo do prawie 5,8k)
> 
> dodatkowo po zainstalowaniu driverow automatycznie zaczal zwalniac wenty na grafie gdy nie ma obciazenia 

 

Cos malo...

```
belliash@LAPEK / $ glxgears

2989 frames in 5.0 seconds = 597.769 FPS

2854 frames in 5.0 seconds = 570.684 FPS

2794 frames in 5.0 seconds = 558.642 FPS

2827 frames in 5.0 seconds = 565.382 FPS

2669 frames in 5.0 seconds = 533.746 FPS

^C

belliash@LAPEK / $
```

Na intelu w laptopie mam tyle...

```
belliash@PECET / $ glxgears

34926 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6985.016 FPS

35663 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7132.436 FPS

35555 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7110.986 FPS

35774 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7154.762 FPS

35433 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7086.586 FPS

35778 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7155.482 FPS

35542 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7108.246 FPS

^C

belliash@PECET / $
```

A tyle mam na desktopie na GF6600....

Jakim cudem masz mniej na 9600GT?  :Neutral: 

----------

## SlashBeast

glxgears nie jest benchmarkiem, dla przykladu gf2 ma wiecej w glxgears fpsow niz gf4 mx440.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> glxgears nie jest benchmarkiem, dla przykladu gf2 ma wiecej w glxgears fpsow niz gf4 mx440.

 

nie porownuj leciwego gf2 do jakiegos gf4 mx440 -> seria mx byla najbardziej okrojona wersja geforca4, nie wiem czy nie wolalbym S3 Virge niz to cudo  :Wink: 

----------

## individual

O ile pamiętam rdzeń GF4 mx był prawie żywcem wzięty z GF2. Miał taką samą wydajność jak GF2 Titanium (albo i niższą nawet). Generalnie jedna z większych wtop/przekrętów Nvidii.

Tak BTW - jednak jak chodzi o NVidię - lepiej kupić wyższy model starszej serii niż niższy nowszej (GF8600 - kontra 9200 - tak dla przykladu). Modele budżetowe mają strasznie okrojone parametry.

----------

## Odinist

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *quosek wrote:*   a na powaznie ?
> 
> jak ten 9600GT jest obslugiwany ? jest jakas szansza na odpalenie compiza, lub WoWa ? 
> 
> Tu jest cały wątek o WoW.
> ...

 

Co do tego chipu audio to sterowniki WHQL miałem na dołączej do karty płycie.

A co do ATI, mam R9550 (sprzedałem HD3650, bo chodziło to u mnie jeszcze gorzej)  i co bym nie robił to nawet pod Vistą mam lepszą wydajność 2D... z Aero. 3D nie używałem, ale też kuleje ;D

----------

